# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  mail , απο τους fun των Mac , στον προεδρό της

## python

To: Steve Jobs, CEO, Apple 
Dear Steve, 

The time has come that we, the Apple-Mac users in Greece, call upon your help and ask for Apple attention. 

In an attempt to stimulate the interest of those responsible for the ongoing, unacceptable situation in Greece in regard to Apple products and service, the "wewantAppleGreece.com" has been created by Greek Mac users. 
We, the clients and end consumers of apple products, have long been left out of every new Apple development taking place in the rest of the EU. The service and support provided by several companies in our country do not follow even the basic standards set by Apple companies worldwide. 
It is extremely important for one to realize that the percentage of the Mac platform in Greece today is much higher than that presented by the incomplete Greek IMC statistics which left out details of other Mac independent importers, sales from Europe, USA, etc. Despite the bad service and lack of support in our country, we still have a surprising high - and growing! - number of Mac users. 
We are faced with closed doors at the local IMC, however with the immense effort of Mac users across the country, local Mac communities have been set up to provide support and to promote Apple products within our country. 
We stand united in our quest for a competitive Apple products market, as well as real help, support and service for these products, set at the same high standard as the rest of the EU. 

Mac users in Greece have come together to sign this petition and call for Apple Inc. and your help to set up Apple Greece, or even better "Apple Hellas". 

Steve, please do something! 


We thank you for your time and eagerly anticipate your reply. 
The Greek Mac users and friends. 

Sincerely, 

The Undersigned 


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ocean

Up !

Και Ξεκάθαρο link:

http://wewantapplegreece.com/

Υπογράψτε και το Petition...

----------


## python

άμα πετύχει, με την μία Mac όλοι!!!!!  ::   ::  



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

